# Question about Archive folder



## MissNettaboo (Jan 4, 2011)

Please forgive me, I am a new Kindle owner so be gentle with me!!
This may seem like a dumb question but is the Archive folder a default folder?
I am asking because I never noticed it before today.. I had some free books that I downloaded that I wanted to get rid of so I removed them from the device and I noticed them in the Archive folder.. I then Logged on to Amazon.Com and went to manage my kindle and deleted them from there.  Now my archive is showing (0)..which is what I want..but I also want the Archive folder gone as I don't have any archived books any longer..

It could be just that I have been so excited that I did not notice the folder all this time...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, it's a default folder on the DX, K2 and K3.  (The original Kindle had something called Content Manager.)

Your Archive folder on your Kindle shows the books that you have purchased from Amazon that are not currently loaded on your Kindle.
So if you purchase a book, it goes to the Kindle.  You delete it from the Kindle and it goes to the Archive.  If you delete from Amazon, it will disappear from your Archive and if you want to read it again you will have to purchase it again.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Just to be picking nits, when you delete a book from your Kindle, it doesn't "go" to your Archive, it's there all along. Someone else on your account can go download it to their own Kindle. All your purchased books from Amazon will always be in your Archive unless you delete them from the Archives, in which case they are gone from your account entirely and you'd have to re-purchase them if you wanted to read them again.


Mike


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I have 2 of the same thing on my archive list, Paranoia by joseph finder. This is a recent development as I had almost everything on my kindle but after a series of reboots and glitches I decided to only put what I was reading on it. Now I noticed 2 copies of that one in my archive. 

I'll have to check my DX, I did not have to restore it so it should have the same 4 things in the archive on that one. The only things I take off my kindles are books I absolutley despised (the road was one of them) and will never read or finish. That's why I know there is only 4 things. 

I wonder what would happen if I tried to download them both. I might do that for kicks, before I deregister it and send it back, just to see what will happen. I hope it doesn't cause a rift in the time space continuem.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

jmiked said:


> Just to be picking nits, when you delete a book from your Kindle, it doesn't "go" to your Archive, it's there all along. Someone else on your account can go download it to their own Kindle. All your purchased books from Amazon will always be in your Archive unless you delete them from the Archives, in which case they are gone from your account entirely and you'd have to re-purchase them if you wanted to read them again.
> 
> Mike


While the the book may remain in the archive as shown on your 'manage my kindle page' and in the archive folder on other devices on your account, it does disappear from the archive list on the Kindle it's loaded on and only reappears when you 'delete' it from that Kindle, which is what I think the previous poster meant.

To the OP - you can't delete the archive folder on the Kindle as it's part of the system - Amazon assumes you will want to keep all the books you purchase in your archive, rather than permanently deleting them, in case you want to re-read or refer to them, or even add someone else to your account so they can read them. I've never come across someone who wants to permanently delete books they've purchased.


----------



## MissNettaboo (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for their responses!! Jmiked you hit the nail on the head for what I was asking!! I should have just wrote.. Can the archive folder be deleted if there is nothing in it...
I know it is strange that I completely deleted some things but they were freebies that I thought I would like but I wound up not liking and then a couple of short stories that I would not want to read again.(things that if I added another user, I probably would not want them to even see them..HINT HINT..lol)


----------

